# Ingo style scooter, jumping jack?



## Artweld (Jan 31, 2017)

Getting ready for a restoration on this scooter 20" rear wheel with offset hub, 12 " front wheel, Anyone ever seen this scooter before, looks like at one time it had a triangle name plate up just below the grip area on the cross plate


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It's a Kangaroo Scooter from the early 70's.sold by a company in Concord,CA.scarce info on the Internet,but me and friends once rode ours down a big hill in the East Bay Area near Oakland.not recommended for high speeds.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Artweld (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you for the information on the scooter now that I have the background such as name manufacturer etc.. The job will be more interesting thanks again


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 1, 2017)

I'll have to dig deep in my files,but I have a video of me riding mine a couple years ago.


----------



## Artweld (Feb 1, 2017)

Awesome if you can find that vid, any chance that you would happen to have a picture of what the name plate looks like so I can some what copy it, thanks


----------



## Artweld (Feb 1, 2017)

Would you have any info on the color choices that they offered?


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 1, 2017)

I sold mine a while back,but know someone else with one.not sure how to contact them,but will put it on my list.I've never seen any other than the blue ones.


----------

